# A Buzzard ate my chicken!!!



## Evie91 (26 February 2014)

Had a call from my husband today whilst I was at work. Our dog walker had called him,as she arrived to collect the dog, she disturbed a buzzard who had killed and was eating one of my bantams!!!!
My collie dog shares a pen with the chucks,seems he was in his house at the time- poor dog is completely traumatised, he loves the chooks. 
I'm very upset - chooks used to be free range until fox took one on Boxing Day and a second on New Years Day. They now stay in their run and I thought they were going to be safe!

GOing to to buy pea netting tomorrow so cover the top of the run - will be nightmare though as run is huge! Poor chickens are going to have to stay in a tiny pen (within the big pen) as this has a netted roof until I can get is sorted.
Has anyone else experienced this? Can't believe the buzzard was so bold!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 February 2014)

yeah, they'll take chickens-especially bantams.  so will kites and I've had problems with a hen harrier. I only keep large fowl but am careful when I have growers. I've used bird netting for pens, its a pain to work with but effective. also making sure the chickens have cover-bushes or a built shelter they can run under. if they free range its a risk you take unfortunately.


----------



## Evie91 (26 February 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I'm definately going to net the top, so hopefully that will stop it. Poor chooks - survived all the horrible rainy weather just to die as soon as the sun starts shining through! 
The bantams (had three, now two), always went around together and snuggled up on the floor together in the coop. I have other bigger birds and a mean rooster, he tolerates me but attacks anyone else who goes in the run. I'm amazed that between him and the dog that the buzzard managed to kill and then sit eating the bantam in the run!!!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 February 2014)

So sorry to hear this OP. How awful. 

I'm going to be controversial here and wish that the short-sighted, ill-informed townies, alias the RSPB, who oooohhh and aaaahhh and think its so flippin wonderful that these huge killer birds are proliferating in the countryside, could stop and think because unfortunately this is the sort of thing that's going to happen more and more.

Your poor little bantam; also lambs I guess, pet cats, small dogs, anything basically would be attractive enough to one of these killer birds. A local pigeon-racing chappie is tearing his hair out because he's got some very valuable racing birds and there have been a lot more of these birds of prey seen around here in the last few years  Also they're a real headache to game breeders trying to rear their stock. 

Plus the population of small-birds is decreasing............ these birds are horrible, they just decimate the small bird population. Yet the RSPB is buying up huge areas of the countryside and short-sightedly allowing these birds to proliferate. They're stuck away in their towns and simply don't care. 

Sorry, didn't mean to interrupt, so sorry OP for what is a horrible thing to happen. Am unashamedly ranting.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 February 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Your poor little bantam; also lambs I guess, pet cats, small dogs, anything basically would be attractive enough to one of these killer birds. A local pigeon-racing chappie is tearing his hair out because he's got some very valuable racing birds and there have been a lot more of these birds of prey seen around here in the last few years  Also they're a real headache to game breeders trying to rear their stock.
		
Click to expand...

unless you are talking sea eagles with lambs, then cats/dogs and most lf poultry are safe. Having free range poultry is a risk-I have feisty breeds and provide them with cover. My cocks saw off the hen harrier! I have never heard them make such a noise before. Watching the hen harrier cruise past is a privilege and I've not lost a chook to one yet. I like watching sparrow hawks too but keep my growers safe from them. 
I personally like that buzzards have made a comeback and they are not the reason for the decimation of songbirds as that is not their prey-they hunt prey on the ground, not on the wing. Look to magpies, jays and domestic cats for the lack of songbirds (and for the songbirds lost down south, well they are up here in Scotland   where we have shed loads of buzzards-and sparrow hawks).


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 February 2014)

Evie91 said:



			I'm amazed that between him and the dog that the buzzard managed to kill and then sit eating the bantam in the run!!!
		
Click to expand...

you sure he killed it? it has been known by maybe the banty died of something else  I am sorry, its a shame to lose any of them.


----------



## Evie91 (26 February 2014)

Aaargh don't say that I have two cats!
The buzzard has been around for years - bit scary sometimes as when I've been walking in the woods I've glanced up and seen a dead rabbit with entrails trailing from a branch of a tree. It's not worried by people at all and has followed me around the garden before. It's swooped in front of my dad's car to take a wild rabbit off the lawn.
My dog is properly traumatised! He's a sensitive souls, loud noises scare him and I can't imagine the chick went quietly.
I'm so gutted I love the countryside and wildlife but just wish it would leave my pets alone!!!


----------



## irishdraft (26 February 2014)

Sorry for your bantam OP I get upset when the fox gets at my chickens but we have a lot of buzzards round here, saw 3 pairs above our place only the other day, my chickens are free range so out in the field, quite visible and i have never had a problem, yes they do take pigeons, we have a lot of those as well, but seriously dogs & cats I think not !


----------



## Evie91 (26 February 2014)

I  only saw them a few hours previously and all healthy and happy. I've seen the buzzard circling our house before, so whether it was eyeing them up, I'll never know.
Nothing could get into the coop other than by the open roof - it has ten foot walls on three sides and same height wire at the front. Dog house in one end and coop at the other - shared run in the middle. 
The dog loves the chickens - he will herd them when the used to be out in the garden but in the pen watches them until he gets fed up and goes for a snooze in his house!

Husband says the chest of the bird was plucked and it looked like it was being eaten from its neck down


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 February 2014)

sorry, fact of life that the domestic cat decimates indigenous wildlife-I like cats but if they are outside they are probably hunting to some extent-even if you never see it. Buzzards hunt prey on the ground and unfortunately bantams are small enough.


you could try: the roof netting-be careful if you have snow though as it collects quickly on it and gets very heavy: plastic birds of prey-owls etc that you can put on posts: the arial 'kite' type of fake bird of prey: hang old CDs up at regular intervals as a deterrent.


----------



## Evie91 (26 February 2014)

I can't win - when the where free range (in the day, always bought themselves home of an evening) the fox ate two.
Now in a run - with less opportunities to hide (they used to spend a lot of time in the bushes) the buzzard gets them.
Love having chooks - but not sure hen keeping is my forte! It's very depressing - I pride myself on providing a good standard of care for all my animals - but some of my chooks have not even reached a year old


----------



## Evie91 (26 February 2014)

The cats definately hunt - baby rabbits mostly  They stay out of the coop though as don't like the rooster and the bantams are a bit big for them.
I like the sound of a fake bird as a deterrent. We do have owls too though so would like to choose something that wouldn't put them off. Any suggestions? 
Will def get the net tomorrow, they will stay in until I have it - better one day in than dead!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 February 2014)

it is perfectly possible to keep chickens (especially bantams) in a run-with a top on, very well. I used to keep 8 lf in a large pen, made of panels with bird netting for a roof and electric tape around the run. I had foxes, stoats, buzzards and sparrow hawks-it to mention the damn crows and I never even lost an egg 

the pen was moved weekly in the winter onto fresh grass, twice/three times weekly in the summer. They were allowed to free range when I was about. The pen had perches and shelters and were tall enough for them to fly a bit (I keep breeds that can fly a bit!). In the winter they get veg and hay to peck around in and sprouted grains. They lay and bred very well there. I have moved, they are currently free range and I expect its a matter of time before I lose one/some to predation. 

I keep another breed penned and am getting bantams soon-they will also be penned. As long as your stocking density is realistic and they have perches/dust baths etc and enough space, they will be happy.


----------



## Evie91 (26 February 2014)

Pen as total is about twelve metres by seven metres. I have one dog who goes in during the day, one rooster, three medium sized chickens and three (2 now) bantams. Their coop is a converted wooden Wendy house. They have straw to scratch in, a wood chip pit, did have a dust bath - but with all the rain it's all gone, various logs in assorted arrangements as perches, and old rabbit hutch and dustbin on its side as a shelter and another box with roof but no sides - bantams would often snuggle up in the dustbin - put straw in the bottom. The run did used to be grass but chucks have put paid to that, it's now bare mud but I throw straw on top.


----------



## {97702} (26 February 2014)

Errrm.....for those that don't know, buzzards are one of the laziest birds of prey around and mainly feed on carrion.  It is a very rare buzzard that will make the effort to kill something, and I personally have never heard of one attacking a lamb, cat or dog - and there is no way a buzzard could catch a racing pigeon unless it was by complete accident!

They have been accused of killing lambs in the past, generally when something else has already killed the lamb and the buzzard is taking advantage by feeding on the remains.

I am hugely impressed that someone has had problems with a hen harrier as they are incredibly rare - the birds of prey most people will see are buzzards, kestrels or red kites nowadays, none of which would be interested in killing dogs, lambs, cats or even babies from prams


----------



## Evie91 (26 February 2014)

Phew at least when my Shetland pony comes home it should be safe then!!


----------



## Goldenstar (26 February 2014)

I love buzzards and a pair nest in our woods .
The weather is better and they stopped by on Tuesday .
Our wood is in an old quarry it's deep and the tress tall .
It has rides through it between the piles of spoil .
The buzzards catch live rabbits by sitting on the branches of the trees and catching them as they cross the rides .
I know it's unusual for them to do this a lot and think it's a trick this pair have learnt .
They also take  a lot of pigeons .

OP I am sorry about your chicken .


----------



## hackneylass2 (27 February 2014)

'Your poor little bantam; also lambs I guess, pet cats, small dogs, anything basically would be attractive enough to one of these killer birds.'


Wow, talk about ill informed townies!


----------



## Goldenstar (27 February 2014)

hackneylass2 said:



			'Your poor little bantam; also lambs I guess, pet cats, small dogs, anything basically would be attractive enough to one of these killer birds.'


Wow, talk about ill informed townies! 

Click to expand...

Buzzards are lazy and prefer carrion .
They will take dead ( or nearly dead lambs )
These no way they would be able to take a dog or cat unless it was badly hurt and unable to defend its self .
I don't think the local domestic pigeons are keen on them at all , and these no doubt they take a lot of pigeons in our wood .
They are exploiting the narrow rides and high quarry face its interesting to watch  .
They use certain branches to wait obviously where the conditions to catch something are best.
If not thinking it's my right to persecute every wild bird whose behaviour does not quite fit in with what humans what to do makes me a townie  ( odd as I have never lived in a town in the UK ) so be it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 February 2014)

Lévrier;12339695 said:
			
		


			I am hugely impressed that someone has had problems with a hen harrier as they are incredibly rare - the birds of prey most people will see are buzzards, kestrels or red kites nowadays, none of which would be interested in killing dogs, lambs, cats or even babies from prams 

Click to expand...

one of the many advantages of living in rural Scotland-the birdlife is amazing. All of those birds I used to see as a child in East Anglia in the 70s, that disappeared in the 80s-well, they are all up here  I was amazed to see the hen harrier-very cool. 

I have heard of buzzards taking chickens-I don't think its outwith the realms of possibility but they've never bothered mine.


----------



## YasandCrystal (27 February 2014)

You could buy a bird of prey kite to fly off a pole - many farmers use them on newly sown fields. I have one I bought to use when we sow grass seed to keep pigeons away. They come in a variety of sizes and breeds of birds - like an owl or sparrowhawk.
I would imagine that would keep another prey bird away.


----------



## FionaM12 (27 February 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I'm going to be controversial here and wish that the short-sighted, ill-informed townies, alias the RSPB, who oooohhh and aaaahhh and think its so flippin wonderful that these huge killer birds are proliferating in the countryside, could stop and think because unfortunately this is the sort of thing that's going to happen more and more.

Your poor little bantam; also lambs I guess, pet cats, small dogs, anything basically would be attractive enough to one of these killer birds. A local pigeon-racing chappie is tearing his hair out because he's got some very valuable racing birds and there have been a lot more of these birds of prey seen around here in the last few years  Also they're a real headache to game breeders trying to rear their stock. 

Plus the population of small-birds is decreasing............ these birds are horrible, they just decimate the small bird population. Yet the RSPB is buying up huge areas of the countryside and short-sightedly allowing these birds to proliferate. They're stuck away in their towns and simply don't care.
		
Click to expand...

This gets the prize as the most ignorant and stupid post I've seen for a while here.



hackneylass2 said:



			Wow, talk about ill informed townies! 

Click to expand...

Quite.


----------



## TrasaM (27 February 2014)

MiJods.. 'Twas attitudes such as your's which led to the near extinction of so many of our wonderful birds of prey and scavengers/ carrion such as kites and buzzards and ravens.  There is no excuse for this lack of enlightenment ..I'm being polite  in this day and age.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 February 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



 Also they're a real headache to game breeders trying to rear their stock. 

Plus the population of small-birds is decreasing............ these birds are horrible, they just decimate the small bird population. Yet the RSPB is buying up huge areas of the countryside and short-sightedly allowing these birds to proliferate. They're stuck away in their towns and simply don't care. 

.
		
Click to expand...

now I'm going to be contentious. if game breeders gave a XXXX, they wouldnt intensively rear non-indigenous birds to then turn them out on masse-for many of them to perish simply because they can't cope with the elements. don't get me started on the game bird industry.


----------



## Archangel (27 February 2014)

I love buzzards (we have a lot round us) but I would be upset for the chicken too.  Nature is all tooth and claw. 

I found this sparrowhawk hanging from the netting inside my chicken run one morning.  The young chickens were terrified and hiding in their house but the rough tough chickens, known as the Big Four were waiting underneath to take it apart. 
I managed to persuade it to get on my hand (with riding glove on) and got it out of the run and it just sat there for ages before flying up on a telegraph pole.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 February 2014)

sparrowhawks are beautiful  but I keep a roof over my young chickens because of them! I saw one take a wood pigeon right in front of me once, a grower would be no problem. They used to buzz by youngsters pens as well.


----------



## jrp204 (27 February 2014)

We have loads of buzzards and up to a year ago had 3000 free range hens, we also have sheep and have never had a problem. We do have an issue with ravens and crows if a ewe gets on her back though.
Personally I think the decrease in small birds is more down to Magpies and Jays and around towns domestic cats.


----------



## YasandCrystal (27 February 2014)

Fab photo RR - we have sparrowhawks and buzzards nesting locally. I love watching the buzzards riding the thermals.


----------



## jodie3 (27 February 2014)

We have lots of buzzards here and I love seeing and hearing them.

I lost my small call ducks to a sparrow hawk, I wouldn't have believed it except I saw the hawk trying to take on one of my big cockerels.  I think he bit off more than he could chew with that one though! 

It is sad but sadly the chooks are part of the food chain for the hawks and other animals so if we have them loose it is a price we have to pay.  

I thought buzzards mainly ate carrion?


----------



## JillA (27 February 2014)

I was told buzzards are carrion feeders (by someone from a raptor sanctuary) so maybe the victim was already dead or dying? Nature has a way of clearing up waste. 
Or are you 100% certain it was a buzzard and not another type of raptor? We have a family of buzzards nesting locally, they are regularly seen circling my house and the neighbourhood, and I have never ever heard of them killing, just eating carcases. In hard times I have seen them walking my fields looking for slugs and worms etc, and there are hens and rabbits aplenty so live prey if that was what they needed.


----------



## Evie91 (27 February 2014)

Definately a buzzard - think we have a nesting pair, they've been about for years and the dog walker saw it fly off. I've not seen other birds of prey in the garden, only owls. Don't know if they don't mix.They def catch and eat rabbits, I've seen them. 
Will try netting the roof and getting a pretend bird of prey - knowing my luck that will attract all of the single birds!!


----------



## debsandpets (27 February 2014)

Having kept and worked with BoP I find it unlikely that a buzzard killed your Banty. They are quite possibly one of the laziest BoP about and actually prefer to take road kill, worms, frogs etc as they obviously don't run or move fast !!! 
On the other hand, was it actually a buzzard or possibly a misidentified (and IMO a more likely killer) an escaped BoP (Harris Hawk, Red-tail etc - both of which are very prolific in the wild now due to uneducated owner/handlers flying them at the wrong weights and consequent escape to freedom). Both these birds are very adept at hunting and killing, my Harris hawk used to take rabbit, pheasant, geese, ducks etc (for the table not for waste) with ease. They are slightly larger (and more aggressive in their kills) and to me would be a more likely suspect ........

Regardless, very sorry for the loss of your Banty hen and feel your pain. My HH actually caught one of my hens in the garden when she was younger - amazingly didn't do any damage to the hen (thankfully).


----------



## hackneylass2 (28 February 2014)

Goldenstar,

I was quoting Mijodsrtooblinkintight's ill informed post.

It was just tooo ridiculous to think that a buzzard could kill or make off with a cat, lamb..or similar. Hence my rather sarcastic comment. and of course the 'country v townie thing' drives me nuts.

I'm on the side of our persecuted raptors!


----------



## Alexart (28 February 2014)

Made me laugh - 'killer birds eating cats, dogs and lambs' - what kind of buzzards are living in your area and where are they getting their steroids from!!!  We have one at the mo who wanders about after our horses picking worms out of the hoof prints or even steals the chicken food and worms in the hen pen much to the chooks annoyance as they chase her away!!  Having had several injured buzzards in the house over the years it's very obvious they just aren't armed for taking out live prey, except maybe the largest of females and even then it would be a rarity, their talons and feet are smaller than most birds of prey their size and are more adapted for walking as they feed mainly on bugs, carrion etc.  I've seen them on lambs but it's usually a lamb that has been born dead or died soon after, or one that has been born to a first time mother who has buggered off and left it to die, a healthy lamb even just born with a feisty protective mother is just waaaay too heavy for one to kill, they can barely get off the ground with a bunny!  I think the poor buzzards get a bad press! And as for songbirds, who buzzards don't eat nor do they eat pigeons, it's not just cats, who if my 16 ex-ferals are anything to go by very rarely hunt, it's pesticides, habitat loss, plant diversity loss, climate change and people who are mostly to blame for their demise, they've shown that domestic cats rarely stray very far from their home and most of their hunts are not successful - you will get the odd cat who is a brilliant hunter but the amount they kill is very small as why would they need to hunt when they have food on tap, I think cats get a bad press too!


----------



## FionaM12 (28 February 2014)

Alexart said:



			And as for songbirds, who buzzards don't eat nor do they eat pigeons, it's not just cats, who if my 16 ex-ferals are anything to go by very rarely hunt, it's pesticides, habitat loss, plant diversity loss, climate change and people who are mostly to blame for their demise,
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Modern farming methods and land management are big culprits in the loss of our smaller birds.  Natural predators are rarely a problem, they co-exist quite nicely when the balance is right.


----------



## Janah (28 February 2014)

I've had two silkies (white) taken by buzzards.  They don't bother with the Pekins as they, look so much bigger And seem more aware of big birds flying over.  Unfortunately that is the way that nature works.

I love to see the buzzards flying overhead.


----------



## Turtlebay69 (28 February 2014)

How awful!!!!!!!!!! :-0


----------



## Amymay (28 February 2014)

Must admit I thought that Buzzards were scavengers.


----------



## Evie91 (28 February 2014)

Examining the evidence (and using knowledge gleaned from csi ) I think the chicken was caught in the dustbin (have a bin on its side with straw in as a shelter), and had nowhere to go!
They are having to stay in a smaller run until I get a roof on (this weekend).
Will pea netting be ok? Run 10 metres by seven metres.
They are taking out their frustration by pecking the feathers off Clarrie's head


----------



## frederick austerlitz (7 March 2015)

I realise this thread is old,but thought folks might like to know that we have definite evidence that a buzzard killed our one year old cat.Plucked him to death- is that not the most awful thing....RSPB  deny buzzards do this, but as habitat changes and all wildlife adapt to environmental changes then anything is prey. Heartbroken and miss my wee furry boy also lost my most adorable tabby girl the same year who knows what happened??


----------



## frederick austerlitz (7 March 2015)

Just watch the buzzards adapt I think you will see that they kill anything-I am not a "townie" have lived in the country all my life and have seen the change in predators as they adapt to the changes in practices.I know that our 1 year old cat was killed by plucking by a buzzard. My husband found his remains- he works in wildlife conservation so knows what he's looking at


----------



## hackneylass2 (8 March 2015)

Condolences for the loss of your cat, it must have been an awful experience for you.  Have you considered that your cat was already dead and was then found by the buzzard?
As a mad cat lady and raptor lover, I still do not think that a buzzard could take a live cat, all predators have to weigh up their prey, if the prey can harm them then it's usually left alone. Self preservation.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 March 2015)

hackneylass2 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

As a &#8230;&#8230;.. raptor lover, I still do not think that a buzzard could take a live cat, all predators have to weigh up their prey, if the prey can harm them then it's usually left alone. Self preservation.
		
Click to expand...

The idea that Buzzards are able to tackle a grown cat,  or even a chicken,  is ridiculous.  As others have explained,  despite their size,  they simply aren't equipped to deal with relatively large prey.

Buzzards were never used in falconry,  and there's a good reason for that,  they're of dinosaur ability.  

The Buzzard is the buffoon of the raptor world,  and there is no reliable evidence to prove otherwise.

Alec.


----------



## {97702} (8 March 2015)

frederick austerlitz said:



			Just watch the buzzards adapt I think you will see that they kill anything-I am not a "townie" have lived in the country all my life and have seen the change in predators as they adapt to the changes in practices.I know that our 1 year old cat was killed by plucking by a buzzard. My husband found his remains- he works in wildlife conservation so knows what he's looking at
		
Click to expand...

So your fully grown cat was held down by a buzzard, which has incredibly weak and ineffective feet (hence being mainly a carrion feeder), whilst the buzzard plucked it to death??!! I find that a tad unlikely to put it mildly, I rather suspect the plucking was done post mortem....


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 March 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			So sorry to hear this OP. How awful. 

I'm going to be controversial here and wish that the short-sighted, ill-informed townies, alias the RSPB, who oooohhh and aaaahhh and think its so flippin wonderful that these huge killer birds are proliferating in the countryside, could stop and think because unfortunately this is the sort of thing that's going to happen more and more.

Your poor little bantam; also lambs I guess, pet cats, small dogs, anything basically would be attractive enough to one of these killer birds. A local pigeon-racing chappie is tearing his hair out because he's got some very valuable racing birds and there have been a lot more of these birds of prey seen around here in the last few years  Also they're a real headache to game breeders trying to rear their stock. 

Plus the population of small-birds is decreasing............ these birds are horrible, they just decimate the small bird population. Yet the RSPB is buying up huge areas of the countryside and short-sightedly allowing these birds to proliferate. They're stuck away in their towns and simply don't care. 

Sorry, didn't mean to interrupt, so sorry OP for what is a horrible thing to happen. Am unashamedly ranting.
		
Click to expand...

Is this for real.................. is the RSPB really harming these poor chickens kept in OP s yard?
Best thing OP, is to build a nice shed with cages and keep your birds inside.
Maybe we should poison these raptors, I know a few dogs and foxes might get the bait, but what the heck, they won't be your dogs, no worry, and foxes, well they are the Devils' pet dog anyway.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 March 2015)

frederick austerlitz said:



			Just watch the buzzards adapt I think you will see that they kill anything-I am not a "townie" have lived in the country all my life and have seen the change in predators as they adapt to the changes in practices.I know that our 1 year old cat was killed by plucking by a buzzard. My husband found his remains- he works in wildlife conservation so knows what he's looking at
		
Click to expand...

I worked with RSPB on a farm, we had a golden eagle and lots of geese, a few otters and chough, not many cats or dogs, but then we were farmers, not pet owners.
My cat [or another just killed a pigeon [wood not racing], what am I supposed to do, shoot all the cats?


----------



## Bestdogdash (8 March 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			So sorry to hear this OP. How awful. 

I'm going to be controversial here and wish that the short-sighted, ill-informed townies, alias the RSPB, who oooohhh and aaaahhh and think its so flippin wonderful that these huge killer birds are proliferating in the countryside, could stop and think because unfortunately this is the sort of thing that's going to happen more and more.

Your poor little bantam; also lambs I guess, pet cats, small dogs, anything basically would be attractive enough to one of these killer birds. A local pigeon-racing chappie is tearing his hair out because he's got some very valuable racing birds and there have been a lot more of these birds of prey seen around here in the last few years  Also they're a real headache to game breeders trying to rear their stock. 

Plus the population of small-birds is decreasing............ these birds are horrible, they just decimate the small bird population. Yet the RSPB is buying up huge areas of the countryside and short-sightedly allowing these birds to proliferate. They're stuck away in their towns and simply don't care. 

Sorry, didn't mean to interrupt, so sorry OP for what is a horrible thing to happen. Am unashamedly ranting.
		
Click to expand...


Is this a serious comment ?  Rarely read such *******s. 

Sorry Op has lost a chicken., Badger has just taken one of mine. Grrrr


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 March 2015)

No mention of Sparrowhawks at all.


----------



## Evie91 (8 March 2015)

Ahem I am the OP and have a confession to make. I now believe the buzzard did not kill the chicken but ate it once it was dead. I apologise for blackening the name of buzzards everywhere! We still enjoy the buzzards in the garden - we did not shoot,poison or otherwise harm them


----------



## {97702} (8 March 2015)

Evie91 said:



			Ahem I am the OP and have a confession to make. I now believe the buzzard did not kill the chicken but ate it once it was dead. I apologise for blackening the name of buzzards everywhere! We still enjoy the buzzards in the garden - we did not shoot,poison or otherwise harm them 

Click to expand...

**like**


----------



## Alec Swan (8 March 2015)

That was very brave of you Evie91.  

Respect! 

Alec.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 March 2015)

Evie91 said:



			Ahem I am the OP and have a confession to make. I now believe the buzzard did not kill the chicken but ate it once it was dead. I apologise for blackening the name of buzzards everywhere! We still enjoy the buzzards in the garden - we did not shoot,poison or otherwise harm them 

Click to expand...

Whoops , you have made me laugh it's like one of those retractions the newspapers print .


----------



## hackneylass2 (9 March 2015)

Alec - I did say that I suspected that the unfortunate cat was dead before the buzzard found it. That a buzzard or sparrowhawk would tackle a cat is ridiculous IMO. 

Also, it seems that the most  histyrical post has come from a non-townie, which made me chuckle as I am an ex-townie who is peeved by the 'us and them' attitude some folks seem to have.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 March 2015)

hackneylass2 said:



			Alec - I did say that I suspected that the unfortunate cat was dead before the buzzard found it. That a buzzard or sparrowhawk would tackle a cat is ridiculous IMO. 

&#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

I was agreeing with you,  and supporting your point,  or at least that's what I'd intended!  I do think though that when presented with a situation where what's happened isn't perhaps immediately obvious,  the temptation is to clutch at straws,  and then as the OP has accepted,  the likelihood of our initial diagnosis being correct,  is altered by what's realistic,  as you clearly agree!

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (9 March 2015)

We watch buzzards stoop on hares, mainly unsuccessfully although they take the odd one, mainly leverets.


----------



## Molasses (9 March 2015)

Bravo OP
It's so sad to see the loss of our native songbirds through humanities stupid practices of intensifying our landscapes and I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your chook but glad to hear the innocent Buzzard is not going to be tarnished further, birds of prey get enough bad press without more.


----------



## millikins (9 March 2015)

Buzzards may not kill much but they sure as heck seem to deter the bunnies in my paddock when in residence. Buzzard/s currently awol and bunnies by the dozen  I too am no cat lover but think it is habitat loss and modern farming responsible for crash in bird numbers, cats are mainly suburban, it is farmland birds that have plummeted. Birds in gardens are doing ok in spite of the cats because people feed them.


----------



## Clodagh (9 March 2015)

As a fairly responsible farmer ('s wife) I think we do loads for the songbird population. Magpie and crow numbers have increased hugely over the last few year. Last year alone we killed 32 magpies, 18 crows and lost count of how many grey squirrels. I think we do our bit, as well as having far more environmentally enriched areas than we need. My garden is one!


----------



## JumpingJacks (9 March 2015)

i have serveral Hawks and we haven't had a problem with any of our birds going for chicken . They from chicks have to be given different animals to feed on . For example our new hawk has never tasted a rabbit so at the moment won't chase them . I know mine are a little different to wild birds but do believe that if they have never eaten or killed a chicken before they will leave it alone. We had a problem with one of our old birds who would set off across fields to try and get to a local mans chickens. We would have to avoid going any where near him but this is as he learnt that they are an easy meal.


----------



## hackneylass2 (12 March 2015)

I was agreeing with you, and supporting your point, or at least that's what I'd intended!

image: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/smile-new.png
I do think though that when presented with a situation where what's happened isn't perhaps immediately obvious, the temptation is to clutch at straws, and then as the OP has accepted, the likelihood of our initial diagnosis being correct, is altered by what's realistic, as you clearly agree!

Alec.


Cheers Alec


----------



## Liane (16 March 2015)

Our buzzards get well and truly bullied and chased around by the crows over the fields. The buzzards only come down to the ground when the crows are not around otherwise they are quickly hounded away.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 March 2015)

Liane said:



			Our buzzards get well and truly bullied and chased around by the crows over the fields. The buzzards only come down to the ground when the crows are not around otherwise they are quickly hounded away.
		
Click to expand...

same here-I have more trouble with crows stealing chicken food from the feeder and eggs, than from birds of prey. Unfortunately the small birds attracted by the chicken feeders have attracted a sparrowhawk who comes and hangs out. With that, a local hen harrier and the crows I have to keep all young birds netted. The adults have been fine.


----------



## Bumblebear (20 June 2015)

We have a Marsh Harrier that is constantly on the prowl - we even found it sitting on our lo's slide next to the hen/chicks!  Just now we've picked up our banty roo who was being plucked on the lawn   We heard a weird noise and found the dog with feathers in its mouth so assumed it was her.  But much more likely to be dog rushing out to see what the noise was and interrupting the plucking.  She never bothers the chooks and certainly wouldn't bother with plucking before killing   So, it's the harrier.  We have various pet banties and a duckling and weirdly enough lost a few white silkies last year.  Not sure about buzzards but harries def take chickens.


----------



## windseywoo (21 June 2015)

We have about 3 pairs of buzzards around by us and as said before they are usually hounded by the crows. They haven't caused us any bother, but even though we are by a wood there are no squirrels, so they must keep the population down. The only thing that was killing chickens by us was my feral cat, made me very unpopular with the neighbours. Op sorry to hear the chicken had died, at least buzzard was it clearing up.


----------



## ladyt25 (22 June 2015)

Hehe, this post made me chuckle (not because of the death of the chicken.  That's not nice).  Buzzards taking dogs and cats though?!  Ha, what??
A red kite swooped down on our stable cat once when we were walking across the field.  Cat got a shock buttons it was funny to watch.  
I assume it was a young kite testing it's skills buy there is no way it would be able to lift a cat!
The guys that shoot rabbits round us hang them on the trees/fence posts for the kites etc sometimes.  In fact the kites follow the shooters.  The mainly take carrion although I have seen them steal chicks from crows nests but hey, that helps keep crow numbers in check right?!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 June 2015)

hackneylass2 said:



			I was agreeing with you, and supporting your point, or at least that's what I'd intended!

image: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/smile-new.png
I do think though that when presented with a situation where what's happened isn't perhaps immediately obvious, the temptation is to clutch at straws, and then as the OP has accepted, the likelihood of our initial diagnosis being correct, is altered by what's realistic, as you clearly agree!

Alec.


Cheers Alec 

Click to expand...

What's going on with this post? Is Alec leading a double life?!


----------



## hackneylass2 (23 June 2015)

Haha  No, well, I don't think he is!

I quoted and Alec and responded to his quote. Honest.


----------

